# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Peachy Printer Kickstarter Update #2

## JacobysOne

Glad to see the new FAQ section!




> Hey funders!
> First off, we did it!  Thank you so very much for the overwhelming amount of support and positive feedback!  We would be nowhere without great people like you!It's been a wild few days for us, and we've been doing our best to keep up with your comments and questions.  There has been a few growing concerns being discussed in the comments section and we are pleased to say that we have addressed them in our *newly added FAQ section!  Please have a look.  Many of the questions that have been floating around are answered there.**We would also like to let you know that KS asked us to remove the instructions on adding resin to your printer pledges today.  We are communicating with them to resolve this misunderstanding and we will get it all figured out ASAP!**Stay tuned for some very exciting updates in the coming days* *Thanks,**The Peachy Printer Team.*

----------


## ronnytedeski

Any idea where this FAQ is located?  I couldn't find it  :Frown:

----------


## Lindros_bigE

The FAQ is at the very bottom of the main Kickstarter page.  It's pretty informative.

----------


## RomsMaklaet

Any idea where this FAQ is located?

golden slot

----------


## harpo99999

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...sc/description

----------

